# Crop Values – Grains/Hay from 2006-2008



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

Rob Cook from CattleNetwork recently prepared a table of statistics of crop values over the past 3 years. Please click "Read More" to see the table&#8230;

*Unit*​
*2006*​
*2007*​
*2008*​
*Change*​
*Barley*​
Bu​
2.85​
4.02​
5.15​
28.11%​
*Corn For Grain*​
Bu​
3.04​
4.20​
3.90​
-7.14%​
*Hay, All*​
Ton​
110.00​
128.00​
157.00​
22.66%​
*Alfalfa*​
Ton​
113.00​
138.00​
172.00​
24.64%​
*Oats*​
Bu​
1.87​
2.63​
3.10​
17.87%​
*Proso Millet*​
Bu​
4.09​
4.67​
3.48​
-25.48%​
*Rice*​
Cwt​
9.96​
12.80​
16.50​
28.91%​
*Rye*​
Bu​
3.32​
5.01​
6.32​
26.15%​
*Sorghum*​
Cwt​
5.88​
7.28​
5.70​
-21.70%​
*Wheat*​
Bu​
4.26​
6.48​
6.80​
4.94%​
Source: NASS/USDA​



Once again, thanks to Rob Cook and CattleNetwork for preparing these statistics.


----------

